# How many people here like...



## Sterling (Aug 20, 2010)

I just started listening to them... Weeelll I have been a fan for a while, but just haven't really listened.

Just a few of my favorites: 

Diary of Jane:


Acoustic version:


Dancing With the Devil:



What do you guys think of them?


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 20, 2010)

they're alright. not the best alt metal band but they arent bad

but funny story about BB. my city used to have a annual music festival (before the radio station that ran it went offline), a few years ago my friend went. he was playing hackeysack, and "threw" (kicked it) it at the bassist and hit him, lol.


----------



## IgiveUgas (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm somewhere in between.  Some of their stuff is alright - what is played on the radio, but the rest I don't really care for.


----------



## Forstride (Aug 20, 2010)

I like a few songs, but I'm not a big fan.  My two friends are obsessed with them, and they're all they listen to.  When I play my music (Stuff like The Devil Wears Prada, Born of Osiris, We Butter the Bread with Butter, etc.), they freak out and say it sucks, as if BB is the only good band out there.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Aug 20, 2010)

Their pretty good, i own the collectors edition of phobia.


----------



## Fudge (Aug 20, 2010)

I like that one song by them. Blow Me Away.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 22, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> I like that one song by them. Blow Me Away.



Hayloh 2 High Chariteh.


I really like about half their songs. (Diary of Jane probably being my favorite.
Could live without the other half.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 22, 2010)

They're on my top three favorite bands.

Blow Me Away being my favorite song.


----------



## Saken (Aug 24, 2010)

BB own all except a select few

By that i mean the songs that are actually good, half of em are way too slow, new album dear agony isn't as good as their older stuff.
By songs that are actually good i mean Blow me away, so cold, diary of jane, until the end..etc.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 17, 2010)

Just thought I would give this topic a well deserved forum related discussionary bump:


----------

